

Choosing the Right Programming Language for Your Startup - nyodeneD
http://jiyosub.com/choosing-the-right-programming-language-for-your-startup

======
je42
js small community ?
[http://www.modulecounts.com/](http://www.modulecounts.com/) don't think so ;)

